# thailand smoker



## t wiesner (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi everyone

Joined up to learn about using a smoker in thailand,I am from canada and alot of what is available there

is not available in thailand.Look forward to talking to you all :)


----------



## timberjet (Dec 8, 2014)

MMMMM love me some good thai. haha... welcome!


----------



## t wiesner (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks Timberjet.....I do too hehe


----------



## gregoryt (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey T.
Im in Thailand as well. Spend my time between Pranburi and Rayong. There is a lot of stuff to smoke here....but certain things were used to buying in the west can add up......beef....the more traditional woods.....
Regards
Greg


----------



## t wiesner (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi Gregory

Ya just getting started...I have a house in north eastern thailand close to sakon nakhon in a small town called phankon.Any suggestiones what i can use for smoke?bought some coconut chips to try,not sure what else is available here.Ordered curing salt for bacon from the states....lol.Going to be a fun and tasty hobby I think :)

Later

Tim


----------



## gary s (Dec 9, 2014)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum, from a fogy and cold day here in East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything .*

*Gary*


----------



## gregoryt (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey Tim
You can buy woodchips.....hickory mesquite.....apple.....not cheap they are about 200b a bag. I would get a few sessions out of each bag. I get them from HomePro...also villa market has them at times....they all seem to come from True Value Hardware.....There is a guy that is making pellets in Rayong. I was given a bag by a guy who swears by them and I could get his number for you if you would like....Im busy for the next five days...out of town.
let me know if you get the curing salt in. I here its banned. So best if a friend brings it with him....Im wanting to start on my owm bacon soon as well.
Regards
g.


----------



## chef willie (Dec 9, 2014)

I understand the Thai street vendors have some awesome sausages they grill up....perhaps they could be a supply of info on what they cook with.....Willie


----------



## timberjet (Dec 9, 2014)

I would think some nut woods would or might be good to smoke with. Maybe they grow coffee there? I have heard of eucalyptis being pretty good too. I would look for anything that has edible fruit on it and experiment.


----------



## t wiesner (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi G

Ya I would like the number for those pellets if you can,i did recieve my curing salt already Prague Powder #1  (curing salt #1) i bought from a guy on ebay

got it in about a week here is the link

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/250473892100?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

kinda expensive about $40...

1 lb bag ...does about 400 lbs of meat so 10 cents a pound for the cure I can live with :)

I am going to homepro today will have a look for the wood chips...

Thanks for the input

Tim :)


----------



## t wiesner (Dec 9, 2014)

thats $40 after delivery for the curing salt


----------



## themule69 (Dec 9, 2014)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions
Post it and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is
because their are so many different ways to make great Q...
Happy smoken.
David


----------



## gregoryt (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey Willie. Some of those sausages are pretty good....they use rice and boatloads of garlic and they ferment the pork....sounds kind of gross I know but not bad and good with ice cold beer......Timberjet, your right...there are diffrent kinds of wood here as well. I have read the other threads regarding would in Thailand and the guys seem to know a lot more than me......I had a beach bbq rib and burger joint so I stalked up on wood and still have a boatload to start of my next place..
Thanks for the info on the Prague powder Tim......Maybe we could do a small trade some salt for wood.....Anyways lets stay in touch and swap stories...
Regards Guys!
g.


----------



## migrant (Dec 23, 2015)

Hey All

Bumping this thread!  Am new here on the forum and moved to Thailand full time this year, down in Bang Saphan.

Any updates on sourcing things appreciated!  Not far from Hua Hin so Homepro is available, the one in Prachuap doesn't carry anything other than charcoal

Heard coconut husks & shells can work good.  Don't have a smoker here yet, container coming next year when we build, but looking into building a temp smoker in the meantime, pork, chicken and seafood so cheap would like to smoke them!


----------



## yankee99 (May 20, 2016)

migrant said:


> Hey All
> 
> Bumping this thread!  Am new here on the forum and moved to Thailand full time this year, down in Bang Saphan.
> 
> ...


try here http://www.bbqgrillsthai.com/product-category/smoker-pellets/


----------



## stovebolt (May 20, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. I hope you enjoy your time here.

Chuck


----------

